# Weight Loss



## Zipper730 (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm down to 203 after eating dinner, and I've been steadily losing weight (rather than the normal way of getting violently ill and losing 10 pounds in a few days). 

The key is crowding out bad food with food that still tastes good, but isn't bad for my health: So, unexpectedly, I've found a friend in black mexican bean burritos, and various salsas. Also eating almost everything at lunch is also something that works. I've also started eating oatmeal for breakfast -- not a big fan of it, but it'll do for the time being.


----------



## Glider (Dec 28, 2019)

Up until Christmas I had lost 55 lb

The key for me is a healthy Breakfast, either 
a) Porridge fortified by a desert spoon of raisons or sultana's soaked overnight in the fridge
b) two Weetabix, 
c) Fruit and Fibre cereal. 

Lunch isn't much, common things include
a) Scrambled egg on toast
b) sardines / pilchards / tuna or similar on a salad (no dressing)
c) Jacket Potato stuffed with baked beans
Basically avoid bread

Evening Meals - more or less anything goes as long as its got a calorie count of less than 750 and preferably low (ish) fat.
Chicken (skin off) Mince (5% fat), Fish in particular oily fish being the core ingredients

Last night for instance - Salmon steaks with Tomato slices and pineapple pieces with a touch of balsamic vinegar and olive oil wrapped in foil and baked in the oven for about 20mins, eaten with plain new potato's and runner beans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 28, 2019)

If you want to loose wieght......don't eat carbs. I cut out all but about 20 or 30 grams of carbs a day after being told I was on the borderline of being pre-diabetic.
My aim was to keep my blood sugar under control which it did but a side afect was I went from 190 to 142 in about 8 months. Finally had to add a little carbs back in because I was loosing too much wieght.
Now im back up to around 155.
If you go really low carb there are things to know like you have to drink more water as you can dehydrate easier and its a good idea to supliment with magnesium and potasium and make sure you get enough sodium(salt).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 31, 2019)

202 pounds


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2019)

Glider said:


> Last night for instance - Salmon steaks with Tomato slices and pineapple pieces with a touch of balsamic vinegar and olive oil wrapped in foil and baked in the oven for about 20mins, eaten with plain new potato's and runner beans.



Man, that sounds great!


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 3, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> I'm down to 203 after eating dinner, and I've been steadily losing weight (rather than the normal way of getting violently ill and losing 10 pounds in a few days).
> 
> The key is crowding out bad food with food that still tastes good, but isn't bad for my health: So, unexpectedly, I've found a friend in black mexican bean burritos, and various salsas. Also eating almost everything at lunch is also something that works. I've also started eating oatmeal for breakfast -- not a big fan of it, but it'll do for the time being.


You might try oat bran instead of oatmeal. Consistency is more like cream of wheat instead of that "slimy" oatmeal. And lots of fiber. God I'm getting old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 3, 2020)

201 pounds.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 5, 2020)

P-39 Expert said:


> God I'm getting old.


I'm not sure how old you are, I'm 36.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 6, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> I'm not sure how old you are, I'm 36.


I'll be 69 in February. Reduced to giving advice about fiber.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2020)

My weight loss plan involves an 8 hour workday, dumping absurd amounts of money and long hours (5+) after work trying to restore a trashed house that I bought last summer but can't live in yet.

It's called the "Stress 'til you drop" plan and it seems to be working really well...


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 6, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> My weight loss plan involves an 8 hour workday, dumping absurd amounts of money and long hours (5+) after work trying to restore a trashed house that I bought last summer but can't live in yet.
> 
> It's called the "Stress 'til you drop" plan and it seems to be working really well...


That's the key, stay busy during the day. And night, in your case. Good luck with your rehab house. Stay the course, you will be proud of it when you are done. Both the weight and the house.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 6, 2020)

P-39 Expert said:


> I'll be 69 in February.


For some reason, I envisioned you as being younger (that's not an insult or a complement, it's just a neutral observation).


> Reduced to giving advice about fiber.


I have irritable bowel syndrome: Trust me, I know the merits of fiber too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 14, 2020)

199.6 pounds.


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 14, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> For some reason, I envisioned you as being younger (that's not an insult or a complement, it's just a neutral observation).
> I have irritable bowel syndrome: Trust me, I know the merits of fiber too


Might want to try a really good pro biotic( I use Natrens healthy Trinity) for that IBS. It ain't cheap but it works wonders, at least it did for me. Also Kiefer if you can get it down......Pro tip with the Kiefer, mix it 50/50 with Strawberry Muscle Milk( or some other protien drink) makes it palatable......pretty good actually.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 26, 2020)

198.4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 26, 2020)

I got good news and bad news: The bad news is that I have a fever of 100.5, the good news is that illness does tend to cause weight-loss (it just has a lot to be desired)


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 31, 2020)

195.7 or 195.8 this morning.


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 7, 2020)

194.0


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 18, 2020)

192.2


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2020)

Weight loss....................... WTF is that
I'll be 76 in June, that fraze is no longer in my vocabulary....
Now if you want to talk Type 2, I am your guy!
HBP, prostate, psoriasis, cateracts, insomnia?
Let's chat!!!!!!!


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 21, 2020)

And I appear to have gotten food poisoning from what I ate yesterday. This is not the way I like to lose weight. I've been worshipping the porcelain god, and he's not a forgiving god -- he demands sacrifice!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 22, 2020)

Weight is now 189.4 - Not the way I wanted to lose weight.


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 17, 2020)

Currently at 190 flat.


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 22, 2020)

189.4, coming on down again...


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 29, 2020)

188.8 pounds. I'm also starting to regain some flexibility back: I used to be able to put one leg behind my head, stand up, and hop on the other, then sit down, or put both behind my head while sitting down (One person asked me if I could walk on my hands, but I couldn't: I nearly broke my nose).

It's hard to believe that I haven't been able to do this since I was around 23 or 24. At least after a dozen years I'm starting to regain the flexibility I lost. I also can move quicker.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm back up and coming back down. I'm at 191.8 last I checked


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 21, 2020)

187.4 today!


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 22, 2020)

N4521U said:


> Weight loss....................... WTF is that
> I'll be 76 in June, that fraze is no longer in my vocabulary....
> Now if you want to talk Type 2, I am your guy!
> HBP, prostate, psoriasis, cateracts, insomnia?
> Let's chat!!!!!!!


Youngster

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 22, 2020)

186.8 lbs.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Aug 11, 2020)

N4521U said:


> Weight loss....................... WTF is that
> I'll be 76 in June, that fraze is no longer in my vocabulary....
> Now if you want to talk Type 2, I am your guy!
> HBP, prostate, psoriasis, cateracts, insomnia?
> Let's chat!!!!!!!


I hear you on the prostate and insomnia brother. We have some tough opponents.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Aug 11, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> 186.8 lbs.


You are doing great, keep it up.

Consider this: I recently lost 15 pounds in two weeks without even trying. I have this chronic throat condition some Dr.s refer to as narrowing of the esophagus. It's fairly common especially as we get older and relatively easy to treat. The esophagus narrows gradually in the throat area making swallowing difficult. I was diagnosed about three years ago and the Dr. will perform an endoscopy (camera tube down the throat to make sure there are no other problems) then while you are still sedated he will slightly stretch the area. This works pretty well but only lasts (for me) a couple of years. I just let it go too long and it got progressively worse. I certainly learned my lesson.

Enough about me, and back to the weight loss. The constriction got bad enough that I had to chew my food a lot longer to get it down. Got to where it took me about twice as long to eat a normal meal as it takes my wife to eat about the same amount. I wouldn't consider her a fast eater, she's a real health nut and eats at about what I would consider to be a normal rate. 

Now that old adage that it takes your stomach about 20 minutes to tell your brain that you are getting full is ABSOLUTELY TRUE. Well before the end of my meal my stomach would say "That's enough" in no uncertain terms. Any more and you will start getting uncomfortable. Stomach starts shrinking so that signal comes earlier. Longer eating time multiplies the problem. I literally went from my normal weight of 175 down to 160 in the two weeks it took me to get an appointment to see the Dr. Every morning I would get on the scales and would be down a full pound. Not trying to lose weight at all. My weight stabilized at 160 pounds which is five pounds less than I weighed in high school. I now consider myself too skinny and my energy level is down. 

Just sayin', if you want to lose weight just make yourself a normal plate of food and take twice as long to chew it. If you can do that you will soon find that the normal plate of food you made yourself is plenty and before the end of the meal you will feel very full and satisfied. I always eat three meals a day (breakfast, lunch and dinner) and if you can stick to this you will be ravenously hungry by meal time to the point where you will need a small snack between meals to avoid being really uncomfortable. But you will enjoy each meal much more while eating much less. Doesn't matter what you eat, you don't need to deny yourself sweets etc. Just a normal balanced plate of food.

Now, if you are having dinner with friends etc they won't enjoy watching you eat after they have finished. Just play it low key and maybe get a doggy bag and finish it later, but if there is good conversation and everyone is having a good time they won't really notice you if you don't make a big deal out of it. They will just think you are eating a lot.

I am living proof that this works. Good luck to you.


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 19, 2020)

186.2 lbs.


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 29, 2020)

186.0 lbs.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2020)

You are an inspiration!


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 2, 2020)

Recently I have been on what my friends refer to as an_ extreme weight loss program_ - melanoma surgical removal - with another today (excision 87 x 27 mm).

Given my weight has increased in the last 12 months it is obviously not working

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 8, 2020)

I have to lose about one hundred and fifty pounds. My biggest hurdle is the cost of divorcing all that useless weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 8, 2020)

Ain’t joking. This time.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 15, 2021)

Went up a bit to the low 190's and back at 186.8 lbs. It seems my secret weapon, in addition to beans is certain soups. It seems that udon/ramen and chicken-noodle soups have very low carbs and decent nutrients so they produce a feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 17, 2021)

... then I just fucked up and started eating loads and loads of soda, chips, and candy-bars. I also ate an absurd amount of chili, and am up to 192, and need to start coming on down again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2021)

I started a diet and working out too. I have lost 21 pounds since December. Started at 216, and I am down to 195. 20 more pounds to go.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 21, 2021)

187.8 as of yesterday or the day before


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2021)

189.8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 21, 2021)

88kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2021)

Walking for 1 hour, daily in past month and i lost 12 kg! Another 8 need to go!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 17, 2021)

Back down to 186.0


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 18, 2021)

My wife had serious problems with her diabetes. So in solidarity, I'm eating the same as her and cut out all the food and drink that make life worth living. I'm down about !5 pounds (6 or 7 kilos?).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 18, 2021)

My Kingdom for a Coca-Cola!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> My Kingdom for a Coca-Cola!


Diet Coke would do no harm (or is that too political these days)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 18, 2021)

If it's diet, it ain't Coca-Cola (aka"The Real Thing").


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 25, 2021)

185.6

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 3, 2021)

The lowest I got was on July 30 at 185.0: I've went up again (189) and am starting back down

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 3, 2021)

As long as it's 2 steps forward and only one step back.


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

Dropping weight is not unlike trying to stop drinking . There is an emotional component to it as well. Some of us who grew up poor may remember not having a lot in the house to eat and things like that come into play. It does not help if your spouse sabotages your efforts as well. I've tried a lot of diets and I know my weight is going to put me down eventually, if not from disease but skeletal structure breaking down. But put a garbage can lid loaded with nachos and krispy kreeme like doughnuts in front of me and I'll give you the passwords to my 401K . First time I ever saw something like this was working a contract job in Charlotte at a minor league ball field.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 3, 2021)

Kyushuj7w said:


> Dropping weight is not unlike trying to stop drinking . There is an emotional component to it as well. Some of us who grew up poor may remember not having a lot in the house to eat and things like that come into play. It does not help if your spouse sabotages your efforts as well. I've tried a lot of diets and I know my weight is going to put me down eventually, if not from disease but skeletal structure breaking down. But put a garbage can lid loaded with nachos and krispy kreeme like doughnuts in front of me and I'll give you the passwords to my 401K . First time I ever saw something like this was working a contract job in Charlotte at a minor league ball field.
> 
> View attachment 636137


Is that a can of diet soda?


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Is that a can of diet soda?


That would be a hoot...... Looks like Sprite  I could not find my pic taken at the ball field that day. I pulled ths one off the internet doing a search on garbage can lid nachos and doughnuts Charlotte. Maybe its more common in the south than I think but it looks like the same style that I had there. I really enjoyed that assignment , they offered me the job as permanent but by that time I was done with corp america. Occasional contract work I enjoyed, leave the corp politics behind.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 4, 2021)

184.8 pounds this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 7, 2021)

185.0 today


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 7, 2021)

I went up a bit (192), and have started coming down again: I'm not sure what accounts for this weight loss, but the scale doesn't appear to be broken lol.

10/5: 186.8
10/6: 185.6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 18, 2021)

183.6 lbs this morning. The past two days I didn't have much appetite, which is weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 19, 2021)

It's a continuing battle with me too. The days I'm not hungry is when my wife cooks. I think she hates it that I'm thinner.


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 19, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> It's a continuing battle with me too.


Yeah, the battle of the bulge didn't end in 1945! At my highest I might have been 238 lb. (I'm only 5'7"), when I was thin, I was about 143-162 lb.


> The days I'm not hungry is when my wife cooks.


Secret's safe with me. That problem hasn't proven a limitation with me because, while I'm unmarried, I can cook decently (I also have 10 pizzaria's in my town).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 19, 2021)

You and I are the same height and close enough in weight. Mmm mmm pizza.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2021)

179 cm and 79 kg! Plan to loose weight and go to 70 , maybe even 68. 

My Judo and Wushu classes begin from December. I want to be in +68 class for any upcoming competition.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 19, 2021)

I want to get up off a chair unassisted.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 21, 2021)

181.8 pounds. I've recovered some flexibility (I'm double jointed).


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 27, 2021)

179.8 lbs.


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 8, 2021)

yesterday I came in at 178

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 17, 2021)

177.6 lb.

BTW: It turns out my all-time recent low was like 177.0 or 176.8 lb., but I'm not sure when I wrote it down (though it's almost certainly between 10/27 and 11/8).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 21, 2021)

177.4 pounds

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 21, 2021)

Ya got me beat today!
ATTA’ BOY!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 21, 2021)

This isn't to brag about my weight losses: The idea is that if everybody posts their results it'll movitave everybody.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm out. I just had a double helping of caramel apple pie. Maaybe in a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 18, 2022)

175.4 lb. today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 26, 2022)

173.6 or 173.8 yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 26, 2022)

Will you quit losing the weight! I think my wife's picking it up!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 17, 2022)

Weight: 169.0 lb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 3, 2022)

Unfortunately I've gone up lol


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

You and me both, bro’.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 3, 2022)

It seems I need to go back to earlier habits: More beans, less soda, and I've also started having more seltzer because it has a soda like quality without actually being soda lol.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

I have a serious Coke addiction. As much as I try to cut back, my wife keeps buying me Coca-Cola. She’s trying to kill me. If you don’t believe me, try her cooking. 

Coca-Cola; the most perfect thing in all the world.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 3, 2022)

Coca-cola fucking rocks, at least they no longer put cocaine in it (though I assume we'd probably have less weight loss problems).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I have a serious Coke addiction. As much as I try to cut back, my wife keeps buying me Coca-Cola. She’s trying to kill me. If you don’t believe me, try her cooking.
> 
> Coca-Cola; the most perfect thing* weight gain product *in all the world.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 7, 2022)

I'm at 176... the battle of the bulge endures after 77 years

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 7, 2022)

Down 27 lbs from your start is good though

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 8, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Down 27 lbs from your start is good though


Technically when I started the diet, I was around 215.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 12, 2022)

180 lb. I need to revert to my earlier diet...


----------

